# Bmi



## desiree384 (Feb 5, 2009)

Does anyone have any information for Medicare regarding BMI codes G8417-G8420?


----------



## okiesawyers (Feb 5, 2009)

desiree384 said:


> Does anyone have any information for Medicare regarding BMI codes G8417-G8420?




Try this link........it's not Medicare though......


http://www.usqualitymeasures.org/shared/content/measures_final/Weight Screening_FINAL.pdf


----------



## desiree384 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks. I saw this, but I can't seem to find much more.


----------

